# My Asian Arowana (Red Tail Golden)



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

Hi guys

It's been a long time since I visited the pages of Piranha fury. a couple of months ago Ipicked up an Asian Arowana when I was in Thailand.

Thought I'll share a couple of Pics
View attachment 83866


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

cool


----------



## hyphen (Apr 4, 2004)

very nice! how much was it in thailand? i'm guessing significantly cheaper than it would be out here?


----------



## pyrokingbrand (Nov 30, 2004)

I like its reddish/pink hue. how big?


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

what farm? what size?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

Very nice RTG.


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

hyphen said:


> what farm? what size?


i think its from Kim kang.. I need o check the certificate again

He is about 12 inches i think


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Damn that is a beautiful arrow. To bad they cost a grip here.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Damn that is a beautiful arrow. To bad they cost a grip here.


...because they're illegal.


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Very niceee


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

ooooo nice....just dont tell ne1 u got it hehe


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> ooooo nice....just dont tell ne1 u got it hehe


It is actually legal in Sri Lanka. therefore No poblems









Unlike piranha!!!


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Show quality!


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Sweet.


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

thats a very nice RTG its very red.
as it got any 5th level shine yet.
dixon


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

yeah looks good!


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

whoa, is just THAT particular kind of arrowana illegal in the us? or ALL arrowana, cuz my lfs near my parents house in york has a silver for sale.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

only ASIAN arowanas are illegal. silver,australians,blacks,africans are perfectly legal here but im not sure about florida...silvers might be illegal in florida...can anyone clarify that?


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

That aro is truely a majestic fish with some pretty intense and amazing colors









Do you keep him single?


----------



## Davo (Jan 29, 2004)

DiXoN said:


> That aro is truely a majestic fish with some pretty intense and amazing colors
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well technically he is not alone as I have two parrot fish and and an angel with him. but just the single aro.

Thanks


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

Damn that is a f*ckn nice arowana


----------



## x-J-x (Nov 28, 2002)

Yah...those things cost an arm and a leg here...nice fish dude...i'm jealous


----------



## NIKE (Jan 27, 2003)

very nice fish.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

DiXoN said:


> as it got any 5th level shine yet.


Is it me, or does that sound very Pokemon?









That's one beautiful Asian Aro you got there, Davo








What size tank is he in? Any chance you could post a full tank shot?


----------

